# New Look H & H



## hobo (17 April 2015)

I will have to cancel my subscription after many, many years. I can not read it now the print is to small, why should I have to get glasses just to read it last weeks is fine. Paper seemed thinner as well so it gave it a cheap feel.
I know I do not like change but if I can not read it , it is no use having it.


----------



## MerryMystie (17 April 2015)

Totally agree. Small print, hideous font styles and muddled, unclear layout.


----------



## HHO admin (17 April 2015)

Thank you for your comments, which have been taken on board. The size of some fonts are going to be reviewed in 30 April edition. Hopefully that will make it a more comfortable read for you. I can confirm that the paper stock has not been changed during the past few issues.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 April 2015)

HHO admin said:



			Thank you for your comments, which have been taken on board. The size of some fonts are going to be reviewed in 30 April edition. Hopefully that will make it a more comfortable read for you. I can confirm that the paper stock has not been changed during the past few issues.
		
Click to expand...

Good news about the font size being 'reviewed', much of the print was indeed teeny weeny in the current edition. 

Re the paper thickness, I agree with above posters that it is now too thin. I appreciate that it has been this way for a few issues now, but it is seriously compromising the enjoyment of reading the paper mag. The pages won't stay flat properly for me to read easily, I have to to pull them flat all the time, and the paper is now very reflective, so I'm squinting a lot and moving the mag about to get a decent viewing angle.

Reading a magazine shouldn't be so complicated .

I am a long term postal subscriber.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 April 2015)

Cheap nasty and I can't read it .
Think it's time to me to move on .
I have been buying Hand H since was old enough to have the money ( 15 I think ) that's make it a half century of buying end of an era for me .


----------



## MerryMystie (17 April 2015)

Please go back to the old H & H - this weeks edition was not an enjoyable read, despite the excellent content.
My subscription is due for renewal in May - won't bother if it stays as is.


----------



## frostyfingers (17 April 2015)

I dislike the new font size too - I know it's hard to adapt sometimes and I'm prepared to hang on in there, but I really don't like it.  It just seems a bit flimsy (I don't mean the paper) just the headings etc - also the article entitled Training (with Patrick Kittel) looked as though it was part of the ad opposite.  Content is still ok (more point to point reports please?) but as above layout currently is not to my liking.

Also they said they'd been asking readers and subscribers for input - I didn't see anything about it......


----------



## ruth83 (17 April 2015)

I didn't enjoy reading this weeks edition, it didn't work for me


----------



## gunnergundog (17 April 2015)

Just come back from village newsagent MINUS my regular H&H.  Flicked over a few pages and put it back.  Had the prescription for my glasses updated in January this year, so don't blame my eyesight H&H.


----------



## Bede (17 April 2015)

Nor for me. I don't like the font, or the layout. I thought it was fine as it was


----------



## Rapidash (17 April 2015)

I disagree- I've been enjoying reading it more and more. Some good content lately, and far more grown up than Your Horse etc. 

Seems a shame to stop buying it because of a font- especially when it seems hh are keen to take criticism on board and change it.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 April 2015)

Rapidash said:



			I disagree- I've been enjoying reading it more and more. Some good content lately, and far more grown up than Your Horse etc. 

Seems a shame to stop buying it because of a font- especially when it seems hh are keen to take criticism on board and change it.
		
Click to expand...

There's no point in paying for magazine that you dip in and out of if you have find your specs and sit by a light to read it .


----------



## Chiffy (17 April 2015)

I always look forward to my H and H arriving on a Thursday and hoped the new format that was promised would be good. Sadly I agree with the other posters and found it difficult to read. I had already noticed that the paper had become thinner over the last little while. 
I have been reading H and H for 50 years and been a subscriber for 40. I would be so sad if the quality continues to deteriorate.


----------



## Annie B. (17 April 2015)

Sorry H&H I'm another subscriber not happy with the new look at all.


----------



## vanrim (17 April 2015)

I couldn't read the dressage results. I would have needed a bloody magnifying glass. What on earth is going on?


----------



## milos (17 April 2015)

I buy every week at newsagents. I'm sorry but I have to agree I really don't like the new layout. The font chosen and size is awful. I prefer the old layout. Please put it back!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 April 2015)

I found it looked very old fashioned not tried reading anything yet


----------



## Shay (18 April 2015)

The results pages were very hard to read.  But what bothers me more than anything is the paper quality.  Yes I know its been thinner for a while.  But this is a magazine aimed at people with an active outside interest.  Since arriving this week's copy as been...  Rolled up and stuffed in my bag to read on the train.  Confiscated by my daughter to read the horses for sale bits and then she slept on it.  Sat on by the dog.  Slobbered on by 2 horses.  Stood on by the cat.  I have now got it back and it is in the show box as we head out to an ODE which is set to be windy.  (I don't think it would survive the rain now...) I'm less than 1/2 way through and it is falling apart.  With the old paper stock the cover used to come off quite often but the pages remained more or less readable depending on muddy paws etc.  Can we have the old paper stock back?

Oh.. and the funny photo bit on the index page?  Really miss that!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (18 April 2015)

Good content, but it all looked uninviting, boring and 'anaemic' in black and white eg. the 'comments' like Anna Ross and Pippa Roome etc and just generally really eg. page 44 the 'from famine to feast' box would of looked better in the old style in a coloured box.

Another one who misses the funny photos


----------



## Polar Bear9 (20 April 2015)

I'm going to disagree. I like the new layout although did find the size a bit tricky and I am 21 with good eyesight. 

I think the content is slowly improving but there are still far fewer features than other horses mags. 

Another one wanting the funny pictures back though!


----------



## Josie Joe (20 April 2015)

Looks cheap and old fashioned now. Why the full page picture of Nicola Wilson's face?


----------



## 3OldPonies (20 April 2015)

Would love to comment, but I couldn't get a copy.  None of my local newsagents had one.


----------



## Nicnac (20 April 2015)

Have also been a postal subscriber for more years than I care to remember and my Nana used to buy it and send it over to me when I lived abroad once I'd grown out of Jackie magazine!  Couldn't read Thursday's edition despite using reading glasses (that I don't usually need!!)  I didn't even try to look at the results as they were minute.

Thought poor paper quality more evident in new format.  Will give it a couple more weeks but am veering towards cancelled subscription which is hugely disappointing as Thursday's will not be the same.

I really enjoyed the issues edited by the guest editors however but really not sure what this new format is trying to achieve.


----------



## Honey08 (22 April 2015)

I'm going against the majority too.  I liked it, didn't find the paper any different, and found the print fine to read (but have good eyesight in general).  I would go as far as to say that I preferred it, but that could be because it had more eventing in as the season is starting, and I am more interested in eventing than hunting (I generally only buy it for eventing news and don't buy it in winter).

I've found  H&H difficult to find for a couple of years now.



3OldPonies said:



			Would love to comment, but I couldn't get a copy.  None of my local newsagents had one.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Supertrooper (22 April 2015)

I don't like the new style, found it hard to read xx


----------



## Mariposa (22 April 2015)

Another unhappy subscriber here! The font is really small - much smaller than normal magazines ( and I work in press so I do see a lot of publications!)

I'm not a huge fan of the layout. I'm just not sure why they felt they needed to change it, the layout before was good!


----------



## fburton (23 April 2015)

I don't understand why some people believe that change is good in itself. If the changes made to the magazine were really needed, and not some fashion faddy thing, I'd be very interested to hear the rationale behind them.


----------



## FairyLights (23 April 2015)

probably to save money smaller font = more on the page . cheap paper . cheap magazine.


----------



## Mickyjoe (23 April 2015)

I'm another one going against the majority and I'm a graphic designer!! I must say I really like the new layout. I thought it had got a bit thin on content in recent times and felt like you could flip through it in minutes. Now it feels more like you can sit down with a nice juicy chunk of stuff to read. I like it!!




Honey08 said:



			I'm going against the majority too.  I liked it, didn't find the paper any different, and found the print fine to read (but have good eyesight in general).  I would go as far as to say that I preferred it, but that could be because it had more eventing in as the season is starting, and I am more interested in eventing than hunting (I generally only buy it for eventing news and don't buy it in winter).

I've found  H&H difficult to find for a couple of years now.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fairyclare (23 April 2015)

I have cancelled my subscription.

My reasons being, its wafer thin, ever increasing price and its full of full page adverts or pictures (such as Nicola Wilsons face!) 
It just no longer makes me want to sit down with a big cup of tea and start the epic 'cover to cover' read


----------



## MerryMystie (24 April 2015)

Having struggled, for the 2nd week running, to read this weeks "new look" H & H, with it's ridiculously small print, hideous font styles and unclear layout, I, like many others, have decided that I will not be renewing my subscription when it is due in May. Bit of a shame really as I used to look forward to receiving my copy on a Thursday. It's now far too difficult to read and not enjoyable, despite the mainly good content.
Why change what wasn't broke


----------



## Honey08 (24 April 2015)

Poor Nicola!  What's wrong with her face?  Seriously, I've just got the last episode of the old format and opened it at both articles and results pages, and I can't see any difference in font sizes.  The results are tiny on both editions, except at least they're in bold font in the new style magazine.


----------



## paintbrush7 (24 April 2015)

What was wrong with the original font?  The new one is awful and difficult to read.  H&H has lost it's clarity of print and frankly is just cheap looking!


----------



## hattie2525 (25 April 2015)

The new layout is awful! I find the new font very hard to read, I struggle to see on first glance what each article is about as the 'title' is often not clear and the general look is confused and muddled. The fact that this weeks (23rd April) issue has a full on fashion photo shoot in it complete with scared looking models and cheesy location made me genuinely angry. This is a well respected magazine read by professionals for latest news, relevant features and results, they need to stop trying to turn it into a shallow 'mag' akin to a sunday paper supplement!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (25 April 2015)

Sorry H&H, but I also don't really like the new layout. I didn't have a problem with the size of the font, but found the overall layout quite hard to follow. I personally liked it how it was, before you changed it. I have been reading your magazines for years.


----------



## paintbrush7 (25 April 2015)

paintbrush7 said:



			What was wrong with the original font?  The new one is awful and difficult to read.  H&H has lost it's clarity of print and frankly is just cheap looking!
		
Click to expand...

  The heading for articles is not clear and generally the beginning of the issue is a mess and why change the Whyte Melville caption?


----------



## Orangehorse (26 April 2015)

Most changes to anything result in storms of protest!  What I didn't like was the contrast in the huge, all page photos, and the tiny, weeny ones you could hardly see - particularly as there was someone I know in one of the tiny ones.  New editors always want to put their stamp on things, I guess it will settle down.  Seemed to be pages and pages of dressage though.  I know it is early in the season for other things, but don't forget driving, trec, breed specific things.


----------



## fburton (26 April 2015)

Orangehorse said:



			Most changes to anything result in storms of protest!
		
Click to expand...

Quite right too!


----------



## Evie91 (26 April 2015)

Another subscriber who doesn't like the new layout. I know it's been stated paper quality is still the same but with an old and new version side by side the newer seems much thinner and cheaper.
I don't like the new font and layout and I think the print is more difficult to read.
More like a cheap Sunday supplement than quality magazine.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 April 2015)

Opened it up and went WHAT?  My eyesight isn't what it was and I found the new font a struggle.  Now decided that I won't be buying it any more and taken out a subscription to another magazine instead.


----------



## legend22 (26 April 2015)

This!


Rapidash said:



			I disagree- I've been enjoying reading it more and more. Some good content lately, and far more grown up than Your Horse etc. 

Seems a shame to stop buying it because of a font- especially when it seems hh are keen to take criticism on board and change it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Clodagh (27 April 2015)

I think we all struggle with change. I do find the new font odd and all black and white makes it look like things are adverts when if you read them they aren't. If H&H are going to adress the font size then I will stick with it. Good articles.


----------



## Hetsmum (27 April 2015)

I have always looked forward to H&H but it has started to be more and more like tabloid garbage.  Sorry font is rubbish.  Show reports for which I had to hunt to find out which show they were referring to where it was in the smallest font ever.  Tabloid headline - sorry can't stand.  Cheap and nasty where before was classy and well written.  And sorry but I don't want a fashion magazine - if I want to see skimpy models in clothes I would buy a fashion magazine.


----------



## frostyfingers (27 April 2015)

I thought it interesting that there was no reference to the changes in this week's magazine......and no explanation as to why it was changed in the first place either.

I still think it looks tacky and a bit like one of the free magazines or papers that you get thrown at you in London.

Something else which irritates me - why are the reports and results on showing, showjumping and dressage so plentiful, yet pointing only gets a couple of pages (although I will admit this seems to have increased a little in the new version)?  As a pointing fan I feel a little short changed. 

Hope you're reading this H&H editors?


----------



## horsebenny (27 April 2015)

New look doesn't work for me. It feels like they are trying to dumb it down and compete with the other horsey mags on the market.  If 'fashion spreads' is what you are after they are carried in the monthly horsey mags. What I liked about H&H is that it was more newsy than the others.  Still, it's all about making money in the end, isn't it?


----------



## conniegirl (27 April 2015)

They wont be making much money if people stop buying it! 
I wont be buying it, I dont see the point in paying for something that gives me a headache when trying to read it or that the font is so small I cant read it!
I hate the new lay out,
I hate The new font,
I hate the black and white
I hate how cheap tha magazine now looks!


----------



## cobgoblin (27 April 2015)

Is this the end of H and H magazine?


----------



## Goldenstar (27 April 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Is this the end of H and H magazine?
		
Click to expand...

For me very likely ,it's tacky and I can't read ,it not much fun.


----------



## gunnergundog (27 April 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Is this the end of H and H magazine?
		
Click to expand...

The cynic in me wonders if that is the ulterior motive for the changes?  In other words, p^ss everyone off with the print version such that you then can argue the economics of withdrawing it totally and forcing everyone to subscribe to an on-line version?


----------



## Amicus (27 April 2015)

Rapidash said:



			I disagree- I've been enjoying reading it more and more. Some good content lately, and far more grown up than Your Horse etc. 

Seems a shame to stop buying it because of a font- especially when it seems hh are keen to take criticism on board and change it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed not a regular buying but compared to all the other mags on the market it leagues ahead much prefer equine news to repetitive articles on confidence, horse shampoo and the rest.


----------



## Monkers (27 April 2015)

Well, I like it! I think it's modern and less cluttered. And yes, I'm middle aged and yes, I need to put my reading glasses on. The font in places is a bit small but apart from that I think it's a positive change.


----------



## JDH01 (29 April 2015)

I am a regular reader and will stick with it but the articles are not in depth enough and the font size in the results was too small to read even in my reading glasses.  Paper needs sorting as well.


----------



## NooNoo59 (29 April 2015)

It wasn't broke so why did it need fixing? prefer the old format


----------



## woodlandswow (30 April 2015)

No one likes change, H&H needs to move with the times, I like the new content and the variety - not sure of the layout, like the pictures (don't have an issue with font size) - but at least use photos that won't pixelate when blown up to double page size


----------



## Teaselmeg (30 April 2015)

Thought I would get used to it, but again today I found it muddled and hard to tell between articles and adverts.


----------



## madmav (30 April 2015)

Also need to sort their distribution out. Second week in a row it's been out of stock in two big supermarkets I tried to buy it at.


----------



## ozpoz (30 April 2015)

I don't mind the layout - it is the content that is not what it was and continues to disappoint. Why, oh why, do we get reports on every discipline but very rarely a mention of sire/dam of the horses.
That is the change I have come to hate over the years.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 April 2015)

Monkers said:



			Well, I like it! I think it's modern and less cluttered. And yes, I'm middle aged and yes, I need to put my reading glasses on. The font in places is a bit small but apart from that I think it's a positive change.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you actually.  At first I found the font a little jarring, but when I stopped being a grump about the change and actually read it, I found it cleaner and easier to read.

For those who want a really broad overview of what's happening in the equestrian community (pointing, hunting, eventing, dressage, showjumping and showing - with some other bonus bits), I think it's still the only magazine that delivers.

P


----------



## whiteroom (10 May 2015)

Cheap and a bit of a rag,,, wil lnot be renewing sadly.


----------



## frostyfingers (14 May 2015)

Just had this week's edition delivered - first thing I noticed is a shinier, heavier cover page (not had time to read anything yet), second thing I noticed is that the price has gone from £2.70 to £2.99.  Cheeky blighters, although it doesn't affect me atm as I'm on a long term subscription, the relaunch should have said "new look, new price"!


----------



## proudwilliam (14 May 2015)

After giving the new look magazine a try since the start. I have today cancelled my delivery which means breaking a 50 year habit, but I now consider it not fit for purpose.


----------



## hobo (14 May 2015)

I haven't read today's yet but am pleased that cover and binding are better again. The copy two weeks ago the staple did not survive the first page turn. The content has never been the problem to me just the quality of paper and print which does seem as though they are improving.


----------



## Doris68 (14 May 2015)

Oh God, please don't go to on-line only!  I will NEVER, take my lap-top to bed to read H&H.  Agree that the results sections are difficult to read, even wearing my glasses! I wonder if the Eventing section will be more comprehensive with the demise of Eventing magazine..???  I sincerely hope so!


----------

